
Caught between two seas: India’s resilient ‘ghost town’ - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180326-caught-between-two-seas-indias-resilient-ghost-town
======
shshnk28
I have been here twice. The contrast between two seas is amazing. And there is
just one road separating them both. Amazing!

~~~
praneshp
Did you manage to catch the twisted rails from the old rail line? Was a nice
indicator of how destructive the cyclone was.

------
aptwebapps
* It lies 20km west of the town of Rameswaram *

That confused me for a bit. On Google Maps it is East or ESE of Rameswaram.

